# Moving to Egypt in February or March...help!



## deb&bear (Jan 11, 2010)

My husband and I will be moving to Egypt in the next month or two and know very little about it. My husband will be working in Giza and our first question is about housing. We are relocating from Abu Dhabi and have had lots of fun trying to locate comfortable and economical housing...is there such a thing in the UAE? Ideally we would like a small villa and dream of a pool and small garden. On a budget of $2000-3000 US is this realistic and are there areas around Giza that you would suggest. Any recommendations for searching for housing online before we get there? We have tried but with little results!
Many Thanks! We are so excited about this move!!!
Deborah


----------



## cairo (Sep 6, 2009)

hello yes u can find a small villa in 6 october city 
3000 - 4000 usd 
but make sure which area is ur husband working


----------



## ahmedshazly (Jan 19, 2010)

Hi Deborah
I hope you enjoy your stay here in Egypt, if you want a villa with this budget then the only place would be "6 of october" area, because its the nearest to giza. 
"6 of october" is like the outskirts of cairo and giza.

I advise you can come to cairo 2 weeks before moving and stay for 2 or 3 days and look for villas.

Regards
Ahmed


----------



## hamartia (Sep 7, 2008)

I think the best way is to look for something before you come, you can search online, try :
[ - and search in the real estate section in egypt, unfortunatley, the ads will be in Arabic, but you can get help from google translation , or if you have a friend who knows Arabic that will be helpful, and i think it will be easy coz you stay in Abu Dhabi.
but the villas rents will vary according to the size, the location, the faclities, and how near it is or far from the main cities, you can find full furnishd villas, or not , and its of course will be different in price,but the best way which will save time for you is to ask a friend in Egypt, he can ask real estate agents and get prices for you , and its better coz he will be here so he can search in the places which will be good for you, and he can negotiate prices, coz if you will stay for a long time it will be different, coz then you can get lower prices.
another opinion, you can book a hotel in egypt for one or two weeks, and you can search yourselves for something while you are here , check real estate agents and offices, and you can see yourself the place and decide whether its good or not for you.
i wish that i have helped a little, and if you wish for further help, please ask , its my pleasure to help you.


----------

